# Vertical Pixal Graph by Aqua View?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Has anyone tried this thing out yet. Looks like it would work pretty good. Fairly cheap too.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I was able to use one this past weekend and for the $$ I thought it was great.

I still use my Fl-18 all the time, but if someone is looking for something on hard water and can't afford an extra $100 I would buy it.

My kids like it, because it was simple to use, and made sense the way it shows the vertical column of water.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

About 8-10 years ago I bought one of them Zercom RTS sonars, which is similar to the new vertical pixel sonar you are talking about.. I still have and use the old Zercom version. Its works just fine and very easy to use.


----------

